# FreeBSD and Openbox Logout



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi FreeBSD Community. There is dsblogoutmgr. This app allows us to shutdown suspend etc. computer. Although I don't say that its bad. It doesn't have dark theme as I know. So I wrote some simple script to shutdown suspend etc. computer with Python curses. İ would like to add it FreeBSD repository. İs it possible? 
  If and probably there are people that can do better than me. So if you can please do it!
Here is my script.








						Kyak3.py · main · U / Kyak-3 · GitLab
					

GitLab.com




					gitlab.com


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2022)

unbalancedskunk said:


> İ would like to add it FreeBSD repository. İs it possible?


Make a port for it and submit it. It's that simple.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 1, 2022)

From your Kyak3.py script the python3 environment ( `#! /usr/bin/env python3` ) needs the minor version number suffixed.

At the moment python3.9 is default:

/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk

```
# Possible values: 3.7, 3.8, 3.9, 3.10, 3.11
PYTHON3_DEFAULT?=       3.9
```

See example /usr/local/bin/gdbus-codegen from devel/glib20

```
#!/usr/bin/env /usr/local/bin/python*3.9*
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2022)

If you add `USES= shebangfix` the port will automagically fix those and set it to whatever Python version is appropriate.









						Chapter 17. Using USES Macros
					

USES macros make it easy to declare requirements and settings for a FreeBSD Port




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 1, 2022)

SirDice im sry im new to this and i got this error.
`dont know how to make makesum. stop`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2022)

Chapter 3. Quick Porting
					

How to quickly create a new FreeBSD Port




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

